# Who took over GE Money loans



## milliemoo (5 Jul 2010)

Hello, I took out a loan with GE Money 4 years back, I am still paying it of with no problems (so far) my query is they were taken over a while back and for the life of me I cant findout who, I want to know what repayment is left on my loan and when it will be finished.

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## steph1 (5 Jul 2010)

I don't think that GE Money were taken over by anybody.  As far as I know they no longer offer loan facilities.
You can ring them at their offices in Dublin 8 I think it is or they also have an office in Shannon Industrial Estate.


----------



## laughter189 (5 Jul 2010)

As far as I know , they are still in existance , but don't lend personal loans any longer .

Two numbers are :
1890 400 800 ( Shannon )
1890 52 1000 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Moral Ethos (5 Jul 2010)

They still very much exist but do not take on any new business.


----------



## milliemoo (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks for that information really helpful.

Regards


----------

